# Ramp Echo for LVAD



## haugen (Aug 18, 2015)

Have any of you heard anything about  Ramp Echocardiography or LVAD Ramp study?  I am searching for a code and have not found anything.  Any information will be greatly appriciated.

Thank You,

CH


----------

